# Ausable/Roscommon Help



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I'm taking my first venture to the Ausable in the Roscommon area this weekend and meeting a bunch of fly-dunkers.....I'm looking for some pointers on what type of hardware/bait is my best bet for this area. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated......I would hate to be out-fished by a bunch of feather tossers....lol

Marc


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

I do well using small rapalas and panther martin spinners. The color used would depend on the water clarity...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Dynamite. It's the only way you will out fish fly dunkers.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Thanks Buddy.....

Pat, I think Dynomite is against the law, you better call a cop! :lol: 

Are you going to make it up there?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Not this weekend, I'm working doubles tonight and tomorrow so I have 6 days off next week.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Two rods, 12 pack Ole Mil Light, one lawn chair, two forked sticks, did I mention a 12 pack!?!?, one dozen crawlers, 2 bells. Throw garden hackle just before a log jam and the other pole where every the hell ya want(the first pole will catch just enough fish right before you finish the 12 pack!!), oh yea forgot to mention 12 pack of your favorite. You will have ten -times more fun sitting there in the lawn chair plus less work than any fly dunker! 

If fishing Chase to Smith area, a Agilia #1 works great and outfishes any flydunker, as does a big juicy night crawler!!! Good Luck!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Marc,
Looks like I won't be joining you so your going to be the only bait dunker. 
If any bait dunker could beat those fly dunkers, I know yu willne_eye: 

Look forward to the report


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Thanks for the help......I'm leaving in an hour........screw work


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

beer and nuts said:


> Two rods, 12 pack Ole Mil Light, one lawn chair, two forked sticks, did I mention a 12 pack!?!?, one dozen crawlers, 2 bells. Throw garden hackle just before a log jam and the other pole where every the hell ya want(the first pole will catch just enough fish right before you finish the 12 pack!!), oh yea forgot to mention 12 pack of your favorite. You will have ten -times more fun sitting there in the lawn chair plus less work than any fly dunker!
> 
> If fishing Chase to Smith area, a Agilia #1 works great and outfishes any flydunker, as does a big juicy night crawler!!! Good Luck!


I believe that Chase is the beginning of the Flies Only area.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Shoeman,that rule only applies to non-locals and anybody that holds a TU membership card!! :evil:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I sure hope he knows that..LOL


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

I always see a few *poachers* on the South Branch each year. Must be members of www.[B]marginal-sportsman[/B].com


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I sent him a PM right after my post but I would hope the guys he fishes with knows the rules if he doesn't! If not, it will make the weekend entertaining non the less!

Us locals never go over our limit Ladykiller, so poaching is such a harsh word!
Streamer or rapala whats the difference? If I tie a piece of yarn on my rapala is that considered a streamer? :lol:


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Considering Chase to roughly the Highbanks is "No-Kill" water, I consider that poaching.

I'll keep my cell phone handy this wknd.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Oh my, us locals don't keep anything till the Highbanks! Plus the fish don't taste good between Chase and the Highbanks. See ya on the water!


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Sounds like I need to do some trespassing on private land come hex season above Chase Bridge ..... not like it's illegal or anything.


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

i heard that with the new rules and the extra 100 miles of fly water that the states has that they were going to make the south branch from roscommon to the confluence flys only catch and release. i heard it from a DNR officer at chase bridge a few weeks ago.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

To Beer & Nuts:
I see you mentioned TU yeah... they're the guys who help save trout streams so guys like like you can go poach em!!!!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I Love it!!!!! Tu saves the trout streams all right, saves them from spinners/garden hackle/rapala fisherman. I got news for the State or any other organization if they try and make anything above Chase anything more than what it is right now-they will be in for a wide awakening. Trespass???-why would anybody want to trespass above Chase, the "saved" water and the best fishing is all below Chase!!!!! Right?!!?!?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

B & N
You'll notice my reply was with a smile - a little attempt at humor. 
Whatever you do its your business- if you get busted then you'll have to face any consequences. By the way- Ol Mil is a very underated beer!

P.S. Kingfisher2-why worry about anyone out fishing you?? Just go & have fun. I've seen many a bait & hardware angler really hammer em while I did not do as well but It didn't bother me.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

EDW, no worry about anyone outfishing me...it's a long standing joke with my fly dunking friends. That's all it is....

Marc


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

beer and nuts said:


> I Love it!!!!! Tu saves the trout streams all right, saves them from spinners/garden hackle/rapala fisherman.


It sure seems like that, don't it? Too bad there aren't many other groups that "preserve/enhance" the river for habitat. Sure there's a few local groups such as the ones on the Lil' River and the Friends of the Au Sauble, but generally speaking it's TU. I have seen all of the work that has been done in recent weeks and it's incredible. From every bend several structures are visible both up and downstream, 100's of them. 

That along with the additional 112 miles forced me to take the plunge into full time flyfishing. It's very evident that in the near future one must use flies to catch trout on a good majority of the rivers throughout the country. Many websites reveal this push from Arkansas to Maine. This push is quite powerful and well connected politically and with nature groups through funding and lobbying. 

I see your point


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

EDW, I knew that, just stating what the response will be.

Shoeman, never said TU doesn't do alot of work, but its funny how all the work is done(for the most part) on fly only stretches. 

In the near future, my kids' kids will have to be taught to poach fish just in order to catch a river brown or he must be forced to fly fish or he will have to give up river fishing entirely. I think most know where its heading...I'm seeing this trend already! Head down any fly stretch and tell me when you saw a 14 and under flyfishing. I float the Mason Tract once in a while and drive by Chase and Smith quite often and I can not remember the last time I saw a child in flyfishing attire. At least I can go town to Chase and see one or two kids trying to fish.


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

Good point B & N. 

As both a fly and spin fisher it does not really matter to me personally, but you did make me realize that the only place you consistently see kids fishing is outside the fly only area. Mostly at Mio dam using worms and minnows.

Maybe a change to allow kids to fish everywhere with any bait, keeping only fly areas for older fisherman.


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Or how about having some sensible no-kill regulations instead of "flies only"?


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Flies Only Stretches are actually discriminating....for those that are challenged with one arm or some other medical problem....I personally do not like the special interest groups "owning" certain stretches of water and can only hope Shoe's future sites on the entire country changing never happens.

I think there is some merit on the youngsters not being able to fish these waters....and don't agree with special regs, allowing the little ones to fish flies only with any gear...It would create a policeing nightmare...

Just my .02

Marc


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Even though most will NEVER admit it, the fly fisherman likes these stretches of river that way--NO KIDS! Its an elite group with an elite way of thinking. Same group that has tried to outlaw the canoe business in certain sections of river from all out bans to time constraints of when YOU can be on the river in an aluminum canoe. Now granted not all fly fisherman think this way and some out there do actually take their kids fishing but its few and far between, the proof is in the waders!


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

I guess some are overboard with it. And I guess I'm one of the few, my daughters flip a fly just fine. And ... btw ... we fish a part of that system where any method is legal and have a great time. Come join us in June and bring your garden hackle.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

This thread should be moved.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I've taken my kids flyfishing tons of time all over the Ausable area - N. Branch - Mainstream & South Branch as well as other streams. People I've met with them have always been cool about it. Even offered advice & given flies to my kids thats been my experience. My daughter is 11 now and has been going out with me for several ears as my son did when he was younger and loves it. We bait fish too.

Kingfisher if weren't worried about being outfished- why'd you post the thread????. Hmmm..... Thats it for me on this subject. Have a great season see ya's on another thread.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

The purpose of the thread was for information.
It does not need to be moved; just everyone follow the rules.
Kidding is kidding, but do not get personal, and do not advocate breaking laws.
Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

As Amos indicated, the purpose of the thread was to gather information on a part of a river I was not familiar with. Interesting that I received two PM's with information on top of what I got here...thanks for the responses....

Marc


----------

